# Tange



## FSH (Mar 3, 2021)

I have recently picked up a Tange 26” bmx style bike. I was told it is from about 1983.  The forks are not original but It did come with one original Arya rim.  I will be getting the original forks soon, and hope to finish the build this summer.  Does anyone have any additional information on this bike? I would love to see some literature, and discussion on rarity.  Any help would be Appreciated, thank you.


----------



## sworley (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice score! I do not believe Tange marketed frames though they did make forks. I wonder if this is a Ross Mt. Hood, a period mountain bike that was available in chrome. The frame looks more MTB than BMX to me.

I have no idea what those cranks are but if you'd like to sell, keep me in mind. Thanks!


----------



## FSH (Mar 3, 2021)

sworley said:


> Nice score! I do not believe Tange marketed frames though they did make forks. I wonder if this is a Ross Mt. Hood, a period mountain bike that was available in chrome. The frame looks more MTB than BMX to me.
> 
> I have no idea what those cranks are but if you'd like to sell, keep me in mind. Thanks!



This is what came with the bike


----------



## sworley (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, that's a very common tubing decal for bikes to have but it is not the way the bike was branded/marketed. For example, my Bianchi has a Columbus tubing decal just like that.


----------



## sworley (Mar 3, 2021)

The more I'm looking at this the more I'm thinking Ross Mt. Hood. The sticker could've also been an add-on. I don't recall many/any purple tubing decals. Might have been a custom to keep with the crankset motif. The fork is not stock for a Mt. Hood but ironically that could be a Tange TRX fork. Very desirable. 

Have a gander: https://www.google.com/search?q=ros...WVZ80KHXTxDesQ_AUoAXoECBQQAw&biw=1519&bih=801


----------



## FSH (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the info, I’ll have a look


----------



## sworley (Mar 5, 2021)

Might be KHS forks sans cutout. Look at this pattern. Of course, all those Taiwanese forks were probably all from the same factory anyway... 
https://bmxmuseum.com/forsale/426830


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Mar 25, 2021)

For sure not 1980's. The rear brake style is clearly 1993-97.


----------



## FSH (Mar 25, 2021)

sworley said:


> The more I'm looking at this the more I'm thinking Ross Mt. Hood. The sticker could've also been an add-on. I don't recall many/any purple tubing decals. Might have been a custom to keep with the crankset motif. The fork is not stock for a Mt. Hood but ironically that could be a Tange TRX fork. Very desirable.
> 
> Have a gander: https://www.google.com/search?q=ros...WVZ80KHXTxDesQ_AUoAXoECBQQAw&biw=1519&bih=801



Looked a bit closer and can make out “assent” so maybe an old Diamondback mtb


----------



## FSH (Mar 25, 2021)

sworley said:


> The more I'm looking at this the more I'm thinking Ross Mt. Hood. The sticker could've also been an add-on. I don't recall many/any purple tubing decals. Might have been a custom to keep with the crankset motif. The fork is not stock for a Mt. Hood but ironically that could be a Tange TRX fork. Very desirable.
> 
> Have a gander: https://www.google.com/search?q=ros...WVZ80KHXTxDesQ_AUoAXoECBQQAw&biw=1519&bih=801



Found this assent with purple decal


----------



## all riders (Mar 25, 2021)

Tange is the tubing maker--Probably a Diamond Back and it is from the eighties--by late eighties, that sticker would read Tange2.  Tange Tubing is excellent and on par with the best Reynolds, Columbus, Et.c.


----------



## FSH (Mar 25, 2021)

all riders said:


> Tange is the tubing maker--Probably a Diamond Back and it is from the eighties--by late eighties, that sticker would read Tange2.  Tange Tubing is excellent and on par with the best Reynolds, Columbus, Et.c.



Yes, they reorganized a few times. They were the upper echelon of cro-moly tubing in the 80’s.


----------

